# The spooky weirdness



## Username (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey people, 
Does anyone else get the heebie geebies ever ?
Grain fort makes the hairs on my neck freak out, I feel bombarded, a constant nagging to leave.
I consciously imagine its my own alarm bell signalling danger, but there's something extra creepy about this place, anyone else felt it ?


----------



## jools (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a perfectly normal anxiety complex brought on by being somewhere you don't belong,,,,,,,,,, try disconnecting your alarm bell as it will be a lot quieter,,,,,,,, Google tinnitus


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nowt on there to worry about, me and my twelve year old slept on there last year, It was quite tranquil. its the locals you need to worry about.


----------



## cogito (Feb 21, 2012)

Grain fort is a great place to sleep, best nights sleep I've had in a derp. The biggest thing you gotta worry about is being picked up by the coastguard and dropped off on the wrong side of the Medway!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2012)

Grain Fort is fine! What's the worst that will have happened there? They might have taken a few pot shots at speeding ducks attacking the Medway boom in WW2, or perhaps someone might have fallen oiff during construction I suppose.

The atmos in some of the NW sector Beelitz buildings was very odd and at the time we didn't know the history. But it's close to a house so I tend to think we had the "I don't want to be caught" jitters. 

I thought someone crossed a corridor in Lillesden and when I looked there was no one there. But I didn't feel in the least bit threatened. 

Nah, it's imagination 99.99% of the time... and the other 0.01? Probably a bit of cheese you ate earlier!

Maybe you should get in touch with Derek Pakorah, the Mumbai Masalla Mystic and he'll ask Sam if there's anyone around! Woooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Username (Feb 21, 2012)

The last time I was there my dog was acting odd, he just didnt want to follow me ?
I understand the psych, got a grip on my own emotions and rationalise accordingly but that feeling I got there last time, something was nagging me to leave, not just stop be cautious.
I started roping down into the broken magazine but the rope flicked me petzl off me head, clunk then plastic parts noises from below in the dark...
There was an overwhelming feeling of being observed ? Maybe there was someone else there?

Argh my bad...Cliffe fort not grain.
Sorry guys I got grain on the brain!


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not a big believer in the supernatural, but for me there have definitely been a few buildings that I've felt really uncomfortable in, and with no obvious reason why.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 21, 2012)

krela said:


> I'm not a big believer in the supernatural, but for me there have definitely been a few buildings that I've felt really uncomfortable in, and with no obvious reason why.



Ditto. There are perfectly rational explanations for the feeling, but none of us are perfectly rational. Also, just 'cos A is explained by B, doesn't mean that B is the cause of all A...


----------



## mookster (Feb 21, 2012)

The only place I've ever felt weird in was the now demolished BIBRA, the British Industrial Biological Research Agency site in Carshalton which was an infamous animal testing labs complex. That place had a horrible oppressive feeling, really wasn't very nice at all.


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Over the years I've known a lot of people ask me about that sort of thing. My opinion being, by now, considering what are supposed to be "usual haunts" of these supposed specters, apparitions or eco-plasmic slimers I have never ever seen, heard or felt anything that cannot be rationalised by science! 

Surely, by now, considering the abandoned lunatic asylums, houses, graveyards, farmyards, castles, basements, bunkers, railway stations, hospitals and god knows what I've been mooching around in if there was something waiting to scare the bejeezus out of me it'd have happened by now. 

So far, Stu 1 - Ghosts and Ghouls - Nil 

I'll of course change my opinion on this (just like my opinion on religion) if someone can show me any form of substantiating evidence what-so-ever. 








what's that groaning chains being dragged over stones sound...


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2012)

Just because we can't explain or understand something doesn't make it supernatural, it just makes it unexplained.

On the other hand I have no doubt there are all sorts of things we know absolutely nothing about nor can even comprehend yet.

We like to think science knows all, but really it knows hardly anything.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 21, 2012)

krela said:


> Just because we can't explain or understand something doesn't make it supernatural, it just makes it unexplained.
> 
> On the other hand I have no doubt there are all sorts of things we know absolutely nothing about nor can even comprehend yet.
> 
> We like to think science knows all, but really it knows hardly anything.



What he said + I do get a feeling of 'atmosphere' from buildings or places and expect its as above.....'cept loony bins which make me feel ill!


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 21, 2012)

it's well known that unusual angles in a building cause anxiety in both people and animals, there are perfectly rational explanations as to why certain buildings create certain feelings.

I'd suggest reading Angles on Applied Psychology by Matt Jarvis and Julia Russell

on an interesting side note it's been found that a large number of murders will occur in buildings with acute angles in a room, certain buildings will actually gain notoriety for different people over a period of years killing spouses, children or other people all in similar ways in the same rooms.

Check your own house, if there is an area you feel uncomfortable (normally tops or bottoms of stairs) look for walls where the angles are acute or obtuse.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 21, 2012)

i get freaked out a lot esp in the asylums but the worst one i went into was Dawlish Asylum walking through and opening doors and then as you do turn around to make sure they dont slam but then to walk back through when finished to find all the doors open on the magnets and not having to open a single door on the way out was creepy but then i spose someone else was in there either looking for us or another group of explorers. apart from that hear very loud bangs and stuff but i normally just call it a day and assume ive been rumbled lol still not had the melons to sleep in any of the explores yet lol


----------



## highcannons (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad I aint the only one. I hear weird noises too, usually from my arse!


----------



## RichardH (Feb 21, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I'd suggest reading Angles on Applied Psychology by Matt Jarvis and Julia Russell



Ta. Added to my list of books to splurge on.



PaulPowers said:


> on an interesting side note it's been found that a large number of murders will occur in buildings with acute angles in a room, certain buildings will actually gain notoriety for different people over a period of years killing spouses, children or other people all in similar ways in the same rooms.



That is interesting. I wonder though, whether there's a danger of assuming causation from correlation.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> a large number of murders will occur in buildings with acute angles in a room




Aaaaaahhh... so that's why TJ hits me with the frying pan every time I go to pass her on the landing! 


On a serious note, I saw this experiment where they subjected a bloke to magnetic fields whilst he was lying on a bed in the dark. He had to wear this helmet thing with coils in it. The scientist boffinny types were able to convince him something had come into the room and was sitting on his legs just by messing with the power and orientation of the magnetic fields. They have come to the conclusion that some paranormal expereinces are down to local magnetic anomalies. They think that might explain some of the stuff that apparently goes on under the streets in the tunnels and rooms under Edinburgh.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 21, 2012)

you've also got to think about sub-sonic vibrations and noises that we can't hear but we are at some level aware of 




> That is interesting. I wonder though, whether there's a danger of assuming causation from correlation.



I agree completely but I find the statistics quite interesting, I think someone would need to be prone to violent behaviour before environment comes into effect.

Have you seen this?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx8RxRn6dWU[/ame]

*EDIT*

Didn't know DP have video embedding enabled


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2012)

Interesting stuff. I spent around 20mins alone in the seclusion cell at sevs. No weird feelings, just one he'll of an atmosphere. 

Paul, I've read a lot of stuff abou that by the infamous Anton LaVey, but still i design buildings on a daily basis that are slightly off square!  usually to form a large crescent. I can't think of any famous crescent buildings with an negative history off the top of my head tho!


----------



## RichardH (Feb 21, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Have you seen this?



Not until a few minutes ago, but I'm aware of Fallon, and of the research. I'm professionally interested, you might say, in neuroscience's research into the concept of "guilt" (from a legal perspective). Most offences, certainly in the UK, require the prosecution to demonstrate both act and intent - the _actus reus_ (guilty act) and the _mens rea_ (guilty mind). The question of how responsible a criminal is for his actions (ie the mens rea) is a hole which, increasingly, seems to have no bottom. Fallon argues that in the vast majority of cases, just because someone is predisposed to eat babies it doesn't mean that they can't help themselves. I agree with this (lucky him  ) but the opposing argument does have some eminent scientists behind it.

We probably need Judge Dredd.


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2012)

Despite what neuroscientists and psychiatrists will tell you, we still haven't the slightest clue how the brain actually works...


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 21, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Most offences, certainly in the UK, require the prosecution to demonstrate both act and intent - the _actus reus_ (guilty act) and the _mens rea_ (guilty mind). .



Aaaaargh - I'm back there! Trapped in that undergraduate lecture on the philosophy of law that seemed to go on for days.Nooooooooooo!


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 21, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Paul, I've read a lot of stuff abou that by the infamous Anton LaVey, but still i design buildings on a daily basis that are slightly off square!  usually to form a large crescent. I can't think of any famous crescent buildings with an negative history off the top of my head tho!



The works of the Anton LaVey might be a discussion for another time in a less public place 



I'm more interested in Fallon's work from a private point of view after being diagnosed with Anti-social behaviour disorder, I totally agree that a predisposition to an act does not mean that the act will be carried out, I'm predisposed to violence due to my condition but I control it without any of the SRI medication or cognitive therapy. 

I can get the adrenalin rush I need from crawling around a drain/mine which keeps any unwanted symptoms in check  

The human brain is indeed a thing of wonder


----------



## RichardH (Feb 21, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Aaaaargh - I'm back there! Trapped in that undergraduate lecture on the philosophy of law that seemed to go on for days.Nooooooooooo!



Well, misery loves company and all that. Now, let's talk about Karl Llewellyn. :wacko:


----------



## Flexible (Feb 21, 2012)

Username said:


> Hey people,
> Does anyone else get the heebie geebies ever ?



I visited Island Farm POW camp a few times and never really got the heebie geebies but . . . there was something that never felt quite right. Stupid really, because to the best of my knowledge nothing bad went on there. I tend to get more of that sort of 'creeped out' feeling at disused airbases for some daft reason. But I still can't explain why I never heard birds singing though, despite the place was in the middle of a woods.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah, i get a weird feeling in some derps too.

i do believe that us humans have other senses we don't know how to use yet... like when you are thinking of a song in your head and the person next to you starts singing it...

in a couple of thousand years or something if humans still exist then, language will be a thing of the past. we will all communicate with our minds. i wouldn't be surprised if some secret service somewhere already knows how to do it to be honest.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2012)

ljarrald said:


> in a couple of thousand years or something if humans still exist then, language will be a thing of the past. we will all communicate with our minds.



PAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Aye, OK. If you say so. Is it just me, or is this thread now entering the realms of the ridiculous?


----------



## The Archivist (Feb 22, 2012)

Back to the topic at hand, yes, I often feel tense, jumpy or nervous when exploring. Usually because I'm worried about falling through the floor/getting caught/meeting the wrong sort or person. The places where I feel this most strongly therefore tend to be places with an active security presence or absolute death traps. 

As to unexplained goings on, I've experienced them myself (heard a disembodied but quite clear voice say 'hello' on entering a derelict school in the middle of the Welsh mountains a few years ago and have also caught glimpses of unexplained movement in various old buildings), but I don't think calling them 'ghosts' or 'hauntings' is always particularly helpful or productive as there could be a perfectly sensible scientific or psychological explanation as yet undiscovered. Until someone comes up with evidence one way or the other, to me they're still just unexplained phenomena. 

I'm also a great believer in the idea of psychogeography - the way in which the physical environment affects one's emotions, thoughts and behaviour, which together with our preconceived ideas of certain types of spaces (lunatic asylums or graveyards, for example) probably goes a long way to explaining the 'aura' or 'atmosphere' of some sites.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 22, 2012)

Any minute now......


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, thanks for all the input. I'd say it's the subject has been done to death (again), so hopefully nobody will try to resuscitate it. 

And hopefully it won't come back to haunt us all in the future.


----------

